# How often a day does a puppy poop?



## mindyintx

We just got a puppy Monday. He's fantastic!! He's a 3 month old McNab Shepherd, a medium size dog. 

My hubby says dogs only go poop once a day. I just want to be sure. I take him out to potty first thing in the morning, after each meal, and last thing at night before bed. So far, he seems to be pooping once a day...I think. 

Anyway, do dogs go poop just once a day, or does it vary with different dogs?

Thanks!


----------



## Thracian

I get worried if my dogs only poo once a day. Two or three times is more typical here. But yes, it does depend on different dogs, how often you feed them, etc.


----------



## Pai

My gal goes once or twice a day.


----------



## Independent George

At 3 months, I would actually be expecting him to poop about 5-6 times a day. As long as you're letting him out and giving him the opportunity, I wouldn't worry too much, but once a day for a baby is unusual.


----------



## Binkalette

Zoey pooped 3-5 times a day as a baby, now at 7 months she usually poops twice a day, sometimes 3 times.


----------



## TooneyDogs

It depends on how many meals a day he gets, how much he eats, the amount of daily exercise and the age of the dog.
As a general guideline, 2 meals a day will mean 2 bowel movements. But, they often 'get interrupted' and don't finish on the first try so, you often see 3 or 4 a day.


----------



## Mdawn

I don't know... Uallis and Eddie probably go 2 times a day. Uallis went 3 times normally when he was a puppy.


----------



## Westhighlander

Independent George said:


> At 3 months, I would actually be expecting him to poop about 5-6 times a day. As long as you're letting him out and giving him the opportunity, I wouldn't worry too much, but once a day for a baby is unusual.


If you are getting 6 times a day, you are feeding way too much or the food is not agreeing with the dog. 

At that age anywhere between 2-4 would be normal.


----------



## Equinox

My puppy poos 2-3 times a day.


----------



## StardustInVegas

My 6 months 11 pound puppy poops 3 to 4 times a day. She poops in the morning, afternoon, evening and right before bed. Once a day poop seem a little TOO little, even for a pup.


----------



## jinkiriwang

My pups go 4-5 times a day.


----------



## sirilucky

My puppy poop 2-3 times a day. some dogs will poop 2-3 times per day, some only poop once. In theory, if you are feeding a high quality food the bowel movements will be minimal. The opposite can be said for low quality foods. However, if you are feeding a high fiber food say for weight loss the bowel movements may increase. It is a good idea to note when your puppy has a bowel movement so you get a feel for what is normal for him.


----------



## x3ro

Mine poops 4 times a day, like clockwork almost. He poops when my wife wakes him up in the morning and feeds him breakfast, he poops after I feed him lunch, and he poops in the evening when we feed him dinner.

It's all about the food. We were feeding him some treats that we found out didn't agree with him much, and caused sporadic bowel movements. Sometimes it would be 3 times a day, sometimes 5 times a day. They also caused his poop to be runny. Once we got him off of those, his BMs have been pretty much the same times every day.

How many meals are you feeding your pup?


----------



## Independent George

Hmm... Perhaps my pooch is a perplexingly prolific pooper?. I feed my one year-old twice a day (usually 7 AM and 6 PM), and she poops a minimum of 3 times per day (6 AM, 5 PM, 11 PM), and according to my dogwalker, usually (75%) a fourth (11 AM).

ETA: Duh. I do training in the evenings (with many yummy treats), and my dogwalker leaves a kong after the midday walk, so I that's effectively 4 feedings a day instead of 2.


----------



## mindyintx

Wow! Thanks for all the replies!

It does sound like it varies for different puppies/dogs. Since I posted, I thought about it more and talked to hubby (who takes Logan out to potty before he leaves around 6am) and found that Logan is pooping in the morning, and remembered that he'd pooped yesterday evening as well. He pooped after breakfast this morning also. 

So, I guess he is pooping after each meal now. Maybe it was just a case of him settling into his new routine and environment. 

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## mypugbase

I know I'm late but I am wondering about this, too.
My 8 week-old puppy only poops once a day. I take him outside to go to the bathroom atleast six times a day but he seems to only poop once and it's always in my apartment.


----------



## infiniti

In all those posts, I didn't see anyone mention the QUALITY of food that was being fed.

Dogs will poop less if their quality of food is better because they are absorbing more of the food nutrients and their body doesn't have as much waste to dispose of.

With puppies, though, I am not sure. I haven't had a puppy in 15 years, except for the little stray that we had a month ago. He would go sometimes 3 times a day, and I was feeding him very good food, but he was also quite ill.


----------



## RileyBaby

Im a dog trainer and they say a puppy poops as many meals as you feed them plus 1 so if you are feeding your 3 month old puppy 3 times a day he should at least be eliminating 3 to 4 times a day. I have a 3 month old lab hound mix who poops after every meal and then like 4am again


----------



## Blueduck1105

Our boy poops a lot! Like 4-5 times occasionally breaking beyond those numbers. He is also fighting a bug and virus he got from the shelter so my guess is that will calm down when his stomach is normal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Foresthund

My adult dog goes once to twice a day,rarely three times and if he does go three times its usually barely anything that time. I just feed Pro plan(sport),so not that high quality of food.


----------



## LadyB

infiniti said:


> In all those posts, I didn't see anyone mention the QUALITY of food that was being fed.
> 
> Dogs will poop less if their quality of food is better because they are absorbing more of the food nutrients and their body doesn't have as much waste to dispose of.


The opposite has been true with my dog (almost 2 yr old rat terrier mix). I think it depends on the particular dog and the particular food. She was pooping constantly (5-6 times a day) on THK (we tried two different varieties), 4 times a day on a high-quality, high-protein, no-grain kibble, and 2 times (both small) on an Rx food that was mostly corn. She's now settled down to about 3 times a day on a pretty good kibble. We have to feed her frequently since it's pretty much the only way she drinks water.


----------



## Teddysnewmommy

I know it's a bit late, but wanted to note my experience here for future readers. We got a new puppy a week ago and I was concerned because he was only pooing once a day and only peeing maybe three or four. now this pup was in bad health. We traveled three hours to see him and as much as I didn't want the puppy because of the conditions he'd been in, I couldn't leave him. He had hundreds, maybe thousands of fleas, he was infected with worms, roundworms and tapeworms. Over the last week he's had two baths to eliminate the fleas, and it has (yay!) And he's had wormer to solve that problem. I've put him on Rachel Ray dog food which is free of wheat, corn and by-products and he seems so much better. his nose is cold and wet, no longer dry and warm, he's more playful, he's peeing more and pooping around five to six times a day. I feed three times a day but he doesn't finish a meal at once. He'll eat most, then play for a while and finish the rest later. in my opinion, smaller more frequent meals should be better fir digestion anyway.


----------



## Marky82

I have a 3.5 month old male Cockapoo that weights 4.3lbs and he poops about 3-4 times daily. Once after he first wakes up (usually a small poop), another sometime after breakfast (this is usually a larger poop), occasionally he'll have one between 1 and 3pm and another usually after dinner or before bed time. We only feed him twice a day - in the morning at 6:00am with dry food (he usually doesn't eat much then) and some wet and dry for dinner at 5:00pm. The wet and dry are both Health Extension brand. The vet said this was normal especially since he's so small. He pooped more when first got him at 8 weeks and he weighed 2.5lbs.


----------



## Becky2259

Hi there, 
I am late to this thread. Our puppy is a 5 month old Westie. She was 3 months when she came to us and at that time pooped 7 times a day! We switched her food from the rice based kibble to wellness core which is higher protein grain free and potato and chicken based. She now poops 4-5 times a day. We have fed her two meals that are less than the package says to feed her but to me she had a LOT of poop. Our previous dog was on a raw diet so perhaps I am just not used to the volume of poop from a kibble fed dog. Even with though wellness core puppy is probably one of the highest protein kibbles on the market. She does seems to be going down in times per day and has skipped her going out at 11pm and pooping so it seems to be going down but I would expect her to be down to 2 times a day by the time she is a year old. We give her freeze dried white meat chicken as training treats so that should not cause her to poop more but then again who knows. She does go out to pee a lot so she gets treats bunches of times a day.


----------



## souffoue

Our puppy (12 weeks old) goes approx. 3+ times a day. Congrats on your new puppy!!!


----------



## BostonBullMama

This puppy is 5 years old now - just saying


----------



## pinksand

BostonBullMama said:


> This puppy is 5 years old now - just saying


Haha, it took me some time to realize that too! I saw Equinox mentioned her puppy... which confused me since her dog is an adult. 

I was recently wondering about this because Charlie poops about 2-3x/day (after meals and maybe again if fed a lot of treats), which seems normal based on this thread. We had a friend's dog over and he pooped a substantial amount 3x while he was at our house for dinner! Does this usually just mean that they're feeding too much or low quality? I've never seen a dog poop so much in my life!


----------



## BostonBullMama

Depends. Toby has large-dog poops. But on his xrays it was revealed that he actually has fairly large bowels, so he just holds more and probably doesn't get the urge to go unless they're fuller. He's fed Merrick and poops 2-3x a day. But seriously, his poops are bigger than Brodys (GSD/Husky). 
Brody is fed Diamond, and his poops usually lack the color and consistency that I like to see in my own dog. And he poops frequently - sometimes even using poop as a way of marking when the tank is empty.


----------



## Viantha

Sammy is now 8 weeks old and he poops between 3 - 4 times a day. I have read in many places that it should be number of meals + 1, which would mean 5 for Sammy but he is getting high quality food so I dont stress about much. 

Good luck with your new addition!


----------



## SchnauzerDaddy

I have a 10 week old puppy. He is fed Earthborn Holistic Primitive Natural (Dry) twice a day, in the morning 7am and at 5pm. He goes twice a day exactly right after eating, like clock work  

Hope this help. Once a day would seem fine if he ate only once a day but puppys should certainly eat twice IMO


----------



## pandification

Right now, at 14 weeks old, Kratos goes twice a day usually. Sometimes 3. It depends how well his bowels are moving I suppose.

He has pooped as much as 5 times a day though!


----------



## PatriciafromCO

I did find out when I was feeding kibble, that it can depend on the kibble,, (how much the dog digest and uses,,,, and how much the dog doesn't use in the food that is processed out) Was feeding Euk and with two meals a day they were pooping 5 times a day and they were large poops, when I switched to Canidae they were pooping twice a day for 2 feedings a day, the poops were much lessor in quanity.. Going to raw either feeding once a day or twice a day I get one poop that is not a large poop..


----------

